#  Schulmedizin >   Eagle Syndrom - welche Operation? >

## Barfuß

Hallo und danke für´s Lesen meiner Frage!
Mittlerweile wurde mir von der HNO, den Neurologen und auch einem Kieferchirurgen das sog. Eagle-Syndrom diagnostiziert (beidseitig verlängerter Processus styloideus). An sich wollte ich mich in der HNO operieren lassen, hier wird der Zugang von aussen gemacht. Der zuletzt besuchte Kieferchirurg meinte hingegen, dass ich hiermit besser in der Kieferchirurgie aufgehoben sei, er habe selbst diese OP schon mehrmals durchgeführt, soll kein Problem sein. In der HNO hatte ich den Eindruck, dass man mit diesem seltenen Krankheitsbild weniger Erfahrung hat. 
Für meine Entscheidungsfindung wäre es toll, wenn mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben kann, ob nun die OP von aussen (HNO) oder vom Mundraum aus (Kieferchirurgie) betreffend Komplikationen und Wundschmerz besser wäre. 
Bitte um Info und Danke!
Herbert

----------


## kaya

Diese Frage solltest Du Deinem Kieferchirurgen stellen.  
Ich denke, die Komplikationen und der Wundschmerz werden ähnlich sein. Leider habe ich auch keine Vergleichsstudien zu den verschiedenen OP-Methoden gefunden. Aber ich persönlich würde mich nach Deiner Beschreibung eindeutig für die Kieferchirurgie entscheiden, da der Operateur Erfahrung zu haben scheint. 
Lass` Dich doch dort umfassend beraten und zu Risiken etc. aufklären.

----------


## Barfuß

Hallo Kaya!
Danke für die Antwort. Nun, in den hiesigen Krankenhäusern haben die behandelnden Ärzte, ihren eigenen Aussagen nach, keine Erfahrung mit dieser seltenen Sache. Und die operierenden Ärzte wären die Primare, und die sind, bisher zumindest, für mich quasi nicht erreichbar gewesen. Mein Hausarzt meinte, ich solle mich einfach nach der Häufigkeit dieser OP richten und das wären hier die Kieferchirurgen.  
Aus dem Internet habe ich jedenfalls in Erfahrung gebracht, dass von aussen der Gesichtsnerv verletzt werden könnte, von innen hingegen Gefäßverletzungen möglich sind.

----------


## Barfuß

Da es sich hier ja um ein sehr seltenes Krankheitsbild handelt, ich aber in den diversen Foren doch von mehreren "Leidensgenossen" gelesen habe, kurz der Bericht zu meinem Eagle-Syndrom: 
In unserem AKH hat man mit einem 3D-Modell durch CT (nicht MR, da man bei CT Kalkablagerungen besser sieht) die beiden verlängerten Processus styloideus gesehen. Beide erreichten schon 5cm, also fast doppelte Länge als normal.
Ich habe mich für die OP in der Kiefer- / Gesichtschirurgie entschieden. Hier bin ich auch auf Verständnis und Interesse gestoßen und fühlte mich generell professionell betreut. Da der Knochen von innen bereits tastbar war, hat man sich für den Zugang von Innen, also über den Mundraum entschieden. Der Wundschmerz nach der OP war erstaunlich gering. Natürlich sind die ersten 24 Stunden schon "spürbar", aber man bekommt ja ohnedies Infusionen. Ich hatte bereits die operative Entfernung eines Weisheitszahnes, welche nachher deutlich mehr Schmerzen verursachte.  
Nach drei Tagen konnte ich wieder nach Hause, in ca. 1 Monat wird dann die andere Seite gemacht. Natürlich ist noch etwas Wundschmerz da, aber vom derzeitigen Empfinden her was das die Lösung. Ich konnte ja schon mit Reiben des Zungengrundes an den Zähnen den Nerv bis zum Ohr reizen, das ist an der einen Seite jetzt vorbei. 
Wenn die andere Seite genauso gut klappt, dann mache ich ein Fass auf!  :Prost mit Wein:   Da ich auch schon eine Schultergelenksverkalkung hatte welche ebenfalls operativ beseitigt wurde, meine Frage: Kann man durch Ernährung usw. solche Kalkablagerungen reduzieren oder ist das ausschliesslich hormonell bedingt? Sport betreibe ich nämlich schon (Rennradfahren) 
Herbert

----------


## EdMu

Hallo Barfuß, auch bei mir wurde das eagle syndrom via CT diagnostiziert. War ein Zufallsbefund. Leider kennt sich in meiner Umgebung auch kein Arzt so richtig mit der seltenen Erkrankung aus :-(
Welche Beschwerden hattest du denn ?? Und ist jetzt alles gut, und bist du Beschwerde frei ??
In welcher Stadt, und welcher Klinik hast du dich denn operieren lassen ??
Finde hier im Netz leider nicht allzu viele Informationen.
Hoffe auf eine Anwort von dir. 
EdMu

----------


## brigitte01

Bei mir wurde auch diese seltene Diagnose festgestellt, jedoch nur am linken Knochen. Was mein Schmerzensbild betrifft, kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Schmerzen hautpsächlich beim Liegen, sprich im Bett, habe. Also, ich möchte noch nicht operativ eingreifen. Werde momentan abwarten und noch meine Physiotherapeutin aufsuchen, vielleicht hat sie noch eine Abhilfe. 
Brigitte

----------


## renak

hallo Barfuß dein Beitrag ist ja nicht mehr ganz neu aber ich versuche es trotzdem In welcher Klinik hat deine OP nun stattgefunden .Danke für die Antwort!!!!!!!!
Gruß
Renak

----------


## EdMu

Hallo Ihr "Mitleidensgenossen", ich habe ja schon vor Monaten einen Beitrag hier rein gestellt. Könnt ihr mir bitte mal eure Beschwerdebilder schildern. Ich komme keinen Schritt weiter, und es geht mir immer bescheidener. Würde mich über Antwort sehr freuen. 
Lieben Gruß
EdMu

----------


## renak

nun hauptsächlich ständige Unterkieferschmerzen, bei mir rechte Seite ,das verursacht durch entzündete Lymphknoten die auf die Gefäße und Nerven drücken .Zudem Halsschmerzen vom Gefühl her wie "steifen Hals" und Drehen nach links ist beschränkt möglich .An schlechten Tagen strahlt dieser Schmerz bis zur Schulter und die oberen Halswirbel ,Heiserkeit , Schluckbeschwerden bzw .das Gefühl ständig eine Fischgräte am Zungenbein zu haben und so weiter....Bei mir war es ein Zufallsbefund ,bin zum HNO Arzt wegen  diesem Druckgefühl im Ohr von da zum CT  ;Darauf ist der verlängerte processus zu erkennen und meine jahrelangen Beschwerden erschlossen mir sich zumindest in diesem Befund .Bin nun auch auf der Suche nach einer Klinik die diese OP schon gemacht hat .
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, nur zu ::::
Gruß
Rena

----------


## EdMu

Hallo Rena, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bei mir war das auch eher ein Zufallsbefund, da mein Orthopäde über diese Erkrankung grad nen Bericht gelesen hatte, und die Beschwerden genau in mein Schmerzmuster passen. Ich kann mit dir in vielem übereinstimmen, ausser den Unterkieferschmerzen. Meine linke Halsseite brennt innerlich meist wie Feuer, oder als ob mit einem Messer drin rumgemetztelt wird. Bei mir kommt aber hinzu, dass ich vor 5 Jahren eine Speicheldrüsen OP hatte, und das ganz Dilemma damit begann. Also die einen ( HNO) meinen es wurden dabei sooo stark Nerven verletzt, laut Zahnarzt ein reines CMD Problem, und von orthopädischer Sicht, der verlängerte Processus. Habe allen diesen Befund mitgeteilt, was HNO und Zahnarzt nicht für wahrscheinlich halten, weil nicht zu lang verlängert. Wo hingegen der Radiologe, der das CT machte, gemeint hat, dass das nicht unbedingt von der Überlänge abhängig zu machen ist. Kommt halt drauf an, ob die Spitze des Processus grad dumm auf nen Nerv drückt.
Komme echt nicht weiter, und werde bald irre vor Schmerzen, brennen, etc. Bin in meiner Lebensqualität echt total eingeschränkt. Hinzu kommt, dass wenn ich irgendetwas mit den Armen arbeite, haut es mir sofort in den Hals. Der wird dann eng, und die Schluckbeschwerden werden noch schlimmer. 
Habe im Internet aber mal gelesen, dass die Uniklinik in Bochum schon diese OP schon öfter durchgeführt hat. 
Einen lieben Gruß
EdMu

----------


## renak

Hallo EdMu 
wollte Dir nur mitteilen das ich diese Woche in die Bochumer Knappschaft/Uniklinik einen Termin habe bei Dr:Mizziani -Bin gespannt auf die Diagnose/ Therapie die er vorschlagen wird. Hoffe natürlich dass es wirklich alles von diesem verlängerten Processus kommt weil der Zustand sich zunehmend verschlechtert und ich an manchen Tagen kaum mehr klar denken kann-
Alles Gute Dir und bis Bald
schönen Gruß
Rena

----------


## EdMu

Hallo Rena, 
vielen Dank für die Info. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt, was bei dir da raus kommt. Wäre echt total lieb von dir, wenn du mich auf dem Laufenden halten würdest !!! 
Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall ganz feste alle Daumen. 
Ganz viel Glück
Edda

----------


## talelela

hallo, ich bin neu hier und möchte berichten,(Eagle Syndrom) dass ich nun grad aus der Uni Klinik Lübeck zurück bin. Bei mir wurde das Verkalkte Band von aussen und innen weg opperiert. Mein processus ist nicht zu lang. bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Stehe zwar noch unter Schmerzmittel, aber die Horror Kiefer und Ohrenschmerzen sind weg. Als erstes muss die Diagnose durch einen Ct bestätigt werden. Kieferchirugen machen gerne von Innen und HNO von aussen. Nu hab ich ein Loch im Hals, da es beidseits geöffnet wurde. Ich bin allerdings auch zum HNO gegangen weil ich so Ohrenschmerzen hatte. Der hat mich gleich zum CTund dann in die Uni überwiesen. Uni kliniken mit HNO oder pberhaupt Kopfkliniken sind immer die beste Addresse, da man defenitiv ein paar Tage dableiben muss. von aussen die Wunde ist angenehmer als die im Mund. alles Gute

----------


## talelela

habe die Eagle Syndrom op grad hinter mir . war in der Uni Klinik Lübeck. Haben bei mir von innen und aussen opperiert. 
der Wundschmerz aussen ist nicht so schlimm wie der innen. Durch die Fäden im Hals, fühlt es sich an wie verschluckte Gräten. die lösen sich zwar auf, aber das dauert ein paar Tage. bin Montag 19.8. opperiert und seit gestern zuhause. . l. g.

----------


## Cateye

Hallo, bei mir wurde vor kurzem auch das Eagle Syndrom "vermutet". Auf den Röntgen und MRT Bildern ist die Verlängerung des Processus zu erkennen. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Klinik die Erfahrung mit dem eagle Syndrom hat, da meine Zahnärztin den Arzt in Berlin zu dem sie mich eigentlich schicken wollte nicht erreichen kann und das seit 12 Wochen. Ich habe unerträgliche Schmerzen und hoffe natürlich das es schnell geht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

----------


## EdMu

Hallo Catey, das wird nicht ganz so einfach sein. Ich habe mich selbst lange Zeit auf die Suche nach einer passenden Klinik gemacht. Das ist sehr schwer, weil sich kaum ein Arzt an diese doch anscheindend sehr komplizierte und nich Risikoarme OP dran traut, und mir eigentlich immer abgeraten wurde. 
Drücke dir die Daumen

----------


## renak

Guten Tag Talelela 
könntest Du uns bitte erläutern wieso bei dir von innen und aussrn operiert wurde? War das schon vorher klar oder wurde es während der OP entschieden? 
Grüße
Rena

----------


## spatzenkind

Hallo,
bei mir wurde im März 2013 auf der Linken Seite diese OP durchgeführt.Warte jetzt auf einen Termin für die Rechte seite da diese nun auch probleme macht.Meine OP wurde in Hamburg im Heidberg KH gemacht.Der Chefarzt HNO hat diesen eingriff schon häufiger gemacht.

----------


## spatzenkind

Bei mir ist der Eingriff übrigens von Aussen gemacht worden.Nach 4 Tagen durfte ich nach Hause.2Wochen war ich Krankgeschrieben.Mein linke seite war nach dem Eingriff sehr schnell schmerzfrei.

----------


## renak

Hallo ,schön dass jetzt auch ein paar neue Infos hinzugekommen sind ,
würde nur gerne erfahren wieso, wenn man dann endlich jemanden findet der diese OP wenigstens einmal durchgeführt hat ,man ein Horrorszenario an möglichen Nebenwirkungen vorgestellt bekommt? Aus Deinen und auch Talelelas Drastellungen schließend ,ist ja Alles halb so wild oder,.....?

----------


## spatzenkind

Hallo,
der Eingriff ist schon kein Spaziergang.Ich habe eine Narbe am Hals die ca.5cm lang ist.Es wurde nicht genäht von aussen sondern geklebt.Klar gibt es ein Risiko bei der OP.Für mich gab bzw gibt es aber keine Alternative.Ich habe heute den Termin für die rechte seite bekommen.Am 18.10 werde ich auch an der Seite meine Schmerzen los sein.
Ich habe auch schon eine Schmerztherapie im KH probiert,hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------


## Cateye

Ich habe jetzt am 7.10. einen Termin in Hamburg-Eppendorf. Mich würde interessieren ob man außer dem CT Bild noch andere Untersuchungen zur Diagnostik macht, bevor operiert wird. Es soll ja auch eine Methode geben wo man direkt in den Processus styloideus mit Cortison oder so spritzt und wenn der Schmerz dann weg ist kann man sicher sein dass es sich um das Eagle Syndrom handelt. Weiß jemand darüber mehr oder wurde es vielleicht bei jemandem gemacht?
LG Cat

----------


## ZEYN

Hallo,  
Für meine Kollegin mit der Diagnose Eagle Syndrom suchen wir in Deutschland nach Heilung? Könnten Sie bitte uns informieren, in welcher  Klinik und bei welchen Aerzten Sie operiert waren? 
mfG 
ZEYN

----------


## Benson

Hallo allerseits! 
Bei mir wurde am 15.09.2016 die Operation von aussen im Heidberg Klinikum in Hamburg durchgeführt. Dabei wurden 4 cm von meinem rechten Styloidknochen sowie Teile des verknöcherten Bandes entfernt. Ich bin nun seit gestern wieder zu Hause und kann noch nicht allzu viel darüber sagen ob die OP den gewünschten Erfolg brachte. Meine rechte Seite ist noch sehr taub von der OP und ich habe Wundschmerz, ich denke das dauert noch eine Weile an. 
Viele Grüße, Benson

----------

